# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  καλησπερααα

## ang

καλησπεραα ειμαι καινουρια εδω..ειμαι 29 ετων..εδω και δυο μηνες αντιμετωπιζω θεματα με κριση πανικου και νιωθω πως χανω τον ελεγχο..ταυτοχρονα παθαινω και αποπροσωποιηση και γινομαι πολυ υποτονικη...λειτουργω μηχανικα και δε καταλαβαινει καποιος τι μου συμβαινει τα καταφερνω και το κρυβω..μετα απο μιση ωρα περναει και γινομαι ξανα κανονικη..κατα τη διαρκεια του πανικου που με πιανει εχω διαφορες σκεψεις που με τρομαζουν και νιωθω πως δεν ειμαι εγω και οτι δεν αξιζω..τι εχετε να μου πειτε?

----------


## jock77

καλησπέρα.. πρώτα απο όλα λυπάμαι που το βιώνεις αυτό γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι.
Όμως να σκέφτεσαι οτι είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει πλέον σε παρα μα πάρα πολύ κόσμο.. 
Αυτο που ειναι καλό στην δική σου υπόθεση είναι οτι καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι κρίση πανικού και αυτά είναι συμπτώματα αυτής της "αγχόδης διαταραχής". Εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να επισκεφθείς ψυχολόγο (όχι ψυχίατρο) καθώς αυτές οι διαταραχές αντιμετοπίζονται πιο σωστά και με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια μέσο της ψυχοθεραπείας. Η γνωστική ψυχοθεραπεία προτιμάται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις οπότε να βρεις κάποιον που ασκεί αυτή την μέθοδο.
Εν το μεταξύ μια ακόμη συμβουλή μου είναι να μην προσπαθείς να το κρύψεις οταν σου συμβαίνει και να προσποιείσαι. Ενημέρωσε τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους η τους συναδέλφους σου τι σου συμβαίνει εκείνη την στιγμή και ζήτα τους πχ ένα ποτήρι νερό. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος πλέον ξέρει τι ειναι η κρίση πανικού και θα προσπαθήσει να σε καθυσηχάσει και αυτό είναι σημαντικό.
Το σημαντικό όλων είναι να καταλάβεις οτι αυτό είναι κάτι παροδικό..που έρχεται και φεύγει... οπότε όλα τα συμπτώματα απλά θα σε μπερδέψουν για λίγο αλλά στην ουσία δεν κυνδινεύεις απο τίποτα και οι σκέψεις είναι απλά τρικ του μυαλού.
Με την βοήθεια του ειδικού είναι κάτι θα μπορείς να το αντιμετοπίσεις και να το διαχειριστείς και σιγα σιγά θα γίνουν όλα πιο εύκολα.
Απλά μην το αφήσεις στην τύχη του γιατί τα συμπτώματα αν δεν τα αντιμετοπίσεις έγκαιρα μπορεί να ενισχυθούν και η ζωή σου να δυσκολέψει ακόμη πιο πολύ.

----------


## ang

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την ανταπόκριση!ειναι οτι πιο τρομακτικο εχω βιωσει και Δυστυχώς το βιωνω πολυ συχνα!καθε φορα που μου συμβαινει ειναι σαν να μου συμβαινει πρωτη φορα..κοιταζομαι στο καθρεφτη και δε με αναγνωριζω και παντα φοβαμαι το ιδιο...πηγαινω σε ψυχολόγο αλλα μαλλον δε γνωριζει τη μέθοδο αυτη..θελω να βγω για παντα απο ολο αυτο..

----------


## kerasi

Πιστεύω οτι κατι σε αγχώνει, κάποια κατάσταση κάποια συνθήκη, κάποια φοβία ας πουμε υπάρχει. Μήπως το παθαίνεις οταν γίνεται κατι συγκεκριμένο ή σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο;

----------


## ang

Πρώτη φορά εμφανίστηκε πριν 2 μηνες μια εβδομάδα που βρισκομουν κατω απο πολυ άγχος στενοχωρια και.πολλες σκέψεις!επαθα αποπροσωποιηση και σταματησα να σκέφτομαι ουτε να νιωθω κάποιο συναίσθημα..οταν συνηλθα εκλαιγα ολο τ βράδυ κ τις επόμενες μερες ένιωθα πολυ κουρασμενη και μη λειτουργική!και τωρα εμφανιζεται ποτε εντονα με πολυ φοβο οτι θα παθω κατι ποτε πιο ηπια και το ελέγχω..αλλα είναι σχεδον σε καθημερινή βαση..το κακο Είναι οτι το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και σιγουρα το τροφοδοτω

----------


## jock77

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την ανταπόκριση!ειναι οτι πιο τρομακτικο εχω βιωσει και Δυστυχώς το βιωνω πολυ συχνα!καθε φορα που μου συμβαινει ειναι σαν να μου συμβαινει πρωτη φορα..κοιταζομαι στο καθρεφτη και δε με αναγνωριζω και παντα φοβαμαι το ιδιο...πηγαινω σε ψυχολόγο αλλα μαλλον δε γνωριζει τη μέθοδο αυτη..θελω να βγω για παντα απο ολο αυτο..


Εκει που ησουν ήμουνα.. οποιος δεν το έχει βιώσει δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει.
Ιδιαίτερα όταν σου σκάει σε στιγμές που δεν μπορείς να το δικαιολογήσεις με τίποτα και όντως κάθε φορά είναι σαν η πρώτη φορά. Εμένα άρχισε να μου συμβαίνει στην καλύτερη περίοδο της ζωής μου που επιτέλους όλα πηγαίναν καλα.. αλλά μάλλον είχε συσσορευτεί το άγχος απο την υπερπροσπάθεια που έβαλα για να καταφέρω να πάνε καλά.. και μετά μου σκασαν οι πανικοί με όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις συν διάφορα ακόμα.
Χάνεσαι.. νιώθεις οτι χάνεις τον εαυτό σου,το μυαλό σου, τον έλεγχό σου.. τα πάντα.
Ειναι όντως τρομακτικό αλλά τρομακτικό το κάνει στην ουσία το μυαλό μας. Απο μόνο του είναι απλά μια αντίδραση του οργανισμού μας στην υπερφόρτωση. Οπότε το σώμα σου σε προειδοποιεί οτι κάτι στον τρόπο ζωής σου και στο περιβάλλον σου σου δημιουργεί ψυχολογική ένταση (ανασφάλεια, άγχος, ανυσηχία, κούραση, αγωνία, αβεβαιότητα, υπερπροσπάθεια, κτλ κτλ) . Καμιά φορά αυτό που ίσως χρειάζεται κάποιος είναι κάποια αλλαγή που θα την ανακαλύψετε με τον ειδικό. Η πιο βασική αλλαγή είναι ο τρόπος σκέψης μας και να μάθουμε να διαχειριζόμαστε διαφορετικά κάποιες καταστάσεις και συναισθήματα. Έπειτα μπορεί να είναι μια πρακτική αλλαγή όπως πχ να ξεκινήσεις γυμναστική ή να αλλάξεις κάτι στην εργασία σου ή την ίδια την εργασία σου... Σε κάθε άνθρωπο είναι διαφορετικά. Σίγουρα πάντως μην το αφήσεις να σε καταβάλει και πάρει τον έλεγχο.. οι περισσότεροι παραδινόμαστε στον "φόβο" αυτό και μετά έρχεται η αγοραφοβία, η κατάθλιψη, η απομόνωση, η ανεργία και πάει λέγοντας...και στο τέλος το ρίχνουμε και στα χάπια και μετά απο μια κρίση πανικού φτάνεις να έχεις και άλλα 1002 που δεν είχες πρίν.

Η ρίζα του κακού είναι το άγχος και το στρές και τίποτα περισσότερο. Όταν λοιπόν αντιμετοπίσεις την ρίζα του κακού θα αντιμετοπίσεις και όλο το πρόβλημα και θα απαλευθερωθείς. Θα έρθει ο καιρός που οι πανικοί θα γίνονται όλο και λιγότεροι και όλο πιο ήπιοι και στο τέλος ίσως να μην ξαναέχεις ποτέ αλλά και να σε ξαναπιάσει θα μπορείς να έχεις τον έλεγχο. 

Αν αυτός ο ψυχολόγος που έχεις τώρα δεν σε βοηθάει άλλαξέ τον. Κάποιοι απο εμάς έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε ξανά και ξανά ειδικούς μέχρι να πετύχουμε τον "καλό". Δυστυχώς. Όμως είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά. Προσπάθησε να βρεις κάποιον με εμπειρία, να ακολουθεί αυτή την μέθοδο που σου προτείνω και θα είναι πιο κοντά στον χαρακτήρα σου. 
Ο ειδικός αυτός θα σε μάθει και κάποιες τεχνικές που βοηθούν πολύ.

----------

